# GMX' (ProMail) SMS Benachrichtigung funzt net =(



## cater (23. Dezember 2001)

Hi, 

wie gesagt funktioniert bei mir die SMS Benachrichtigung bei GMX ProMail nicht, obwohl es mir die Einstellungen anzeigen und auch die SMS, die noch übrig sind nach jeder neuen Mail um eine weniger sind. 

Auf meinem Handy (3310, E-Plus Vertrag) kommt allerdings nichts an. Woran kann das liegen?

Carlo


----------



## cater (23. Dezember 2001)

Hab mal nen paar Screenshots gemacht, die aber etwas zermatscht sind, da man in diesem forum nur bilder bis 400x400 px anhängen darf, und ich die entsprechend verkleinern musste.


----------

